# Front Derailleur issues



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

I have an 06 OCR C2 and it seams I'm always having to adjust the front derailleur, meaning that I'll adjust it on the stand per textbook, go through a series of shifts and all of the sudden it will either jump from the large chain ring to the granny (triple crankset) or won't go from the middle ring to the large. It's like everything is great for a while and boom, back to adjusting again. The cable is stretched, limit screws are set fine, everything is tight, height is adjusted fine, etc. etc.. I'm not new at this, it just seams like something is out of spec.. It's very touchy almost too touchy.
I have it working fine as of right now with a little rub in certain gear combinations but if I try to eliminate all rubbing against the derailleur I have problems. :mad2: 
It's a Truvativ crank and Ultegra rear. Anyway, has anybody experienced this with the OCR carbon?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

tikitorchfriday said:


> I have an 06 OCR C2 and it seams I'm always having to adjust the front derailleur, meaning that I'll adjust it on the stand per textbook, go through a series of shifts and all of the sudden it will either jump from the large chain ring to the granny (triple crankset) or won't go from the middle ring to the large. It's like everything is great for a while and boom, back to adjusting again. The cable is stretched, limit screws are set fine, everything is tight, height is adjusted fine, etc. etc.. I'm not new at this, it just seams like something is out of spec.. It's very touchy almost too touchy.
> I have it working fine as of right now with a little rub in certain gear combinations but if I try to eliminate all rubbing against the derailleur I have problems. :mad2:
> It's a Truvativ crank and Ultegra rear. Anyway, has anybody experienced this with the OCR carbon?


A couple of odd ones I've encountered:

Housing was installed without ferrules and only the outer plastic was actually hitting the downtube giude. It would strip back the plastic a little with each shift and effectively lengthen the cable. A ferrule cured it.

The threaded downtube adjuster was loose enough that the movement of the housing when turning the front wheel would unscrew the adjuster a little each time. Fixed with a little of the non-locking thread-lock.

TF


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

TurboTurtle said:


> A couple of odd ones I've encountered:
> 
> Housing was installed without ferrules and only the outer plastic was actually hitting the downtube giude. It would strip back the plastic a little with each shift and effectively lengthen the cable. A ferrule cured it.
> 
> ...


Turbo... man, I think you hit nail on the head. I said screw it and tore the old cable housing apart and low and behold no ferrules installed!!! I can't believe it worked this long.
The actual steel binding from the housing was poking through the plastic end caps. I have new cable/housing on hand and will re-work it. I'll let you know how it works after I'm done.
This came from the bike shop this way  when I bought it. Oh well, things happen  

Much Thanks,

Rob


----------

